# Linoleum for my Bearded Dragons?



## Cutter (Dec 12, 2010)

Hi there! :2thumb:

I am buying two new baby bearded dragons in March, and I am setting up the vivs for them.

Obviously everyone has the worry, is the substrate going to be eaten accidently and caused impaction in my bearded dragon.

I was going to use coral sand, but then I had a thought. I see people using wooden flooring, or lino.

*Would it be worth using cheap lino from a DIY store, for when they're babies, to ease my worries of them eating the coral sand?*

Also this way I can wipe clean, it will be easier to grab those crickets, and of course, no substrate to eat.

Also, *what is like using the lino or wooden flooring, do they like it?*

Thankyou! :notworthy:


----------



## pmdenton (Feb 19, 2011)

i got lino down. my BD is only 2/3 months old.
Just went to carpet shop and asked for some slate effect lino roll end. Cost me £19 for 10' x 4' So did the floor of the viv and the side walls with a nice picture of austraila for the back ground. 
She took a bit of getting used to it, but now it doesn't bother her and the cleaning os so easy now.
I would recomend lino.


----------



## Cutter (Dec 12, 2010)

pmdenton said:


> i got lino down. my BD is only 2/3 months old.
> Just went to carpet shop and asked for some slate effect lino roll end. Cost me £19 for 10' x 4' So did the floor of the viv and the side walls with a nice picture of austraila for the back ground.
> She took a bit of getting used to it, but now it doesn't bother her and the cleaning os so easy now.
> I would recomend lino.


I have seen people use lino, and put a little bit of sand down, and spread it, just so it has a little bit of substrate one it.

Self Adhesive Vinyl Floor Tiles x 6 | Flooring | | Flooring from Wilkinson Plus - Is something like this, suitable?


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Lino will take away the risk of impaction, as will the use of ceramic tiles, just insure it is something they can grip to, beardies love to charge around and won'tbe able to if they slide all over the place


----------



## Cutter (Dec 12, 2010)

Rthompson said:


> Lino will take away the risk of impaction, as will the use of ceramic tiles, just insure it is something they can grip to, beardies love to charge around and won'tbe able to if they slide all over the place


I would rather use lino then, as atleast it is soft enough for them to get some grip, unlike ceramic tiles. 

Well, I think Lino would be a good ideas for my babies then, just to be careful :lol2:


----------



## Rthompson (Feb 19, 2011)

Yup, I would try and get the rougher stuff that isn't just flat lino so they can easily grip


----------



## pmdenton (Feb 19, 2011)

Rthompson said:


> Yup, I would try and get the rougher stuff that isn't just flat lino so they can easily grip


Just get some rocks from your garden or from a garden center scrub and boil them clean and add them to the viv. they will jump and climb all over them.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

If you go somewhere like carpet right you cab get cheap Lino offcuts for a tenner that will do 3-4 vivs


----------

